# 2014 1.4L strangeness under moderate load.



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT with 44.5k miles on it. Recently I've noticed it seem to "hit" or "hesitate" under moderate load while driving on the interstate. I'm not driving wide open or anything, just moderate load. However, under heavy load when trying to pass someone it'll downshift no problem but then when going back into 6th, it'll kind of shutter. Any ideas?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Might be time to replace the spark plugs, or at least check the boots and springs for corrosion.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ace2123 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT with 44.5k miles on it. Recently I've noticed it seem to "hit" or "hesitate" under moderate load while driving on the interstate. I'm not driving wide open or anything, just moderate load. However, under heavy load when trying to pass someone it'll downshift no problem but then when going back into 6th, it'll kind of shutter. Any ideas?


Hello ace2123,

Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware? We'd be happy to contact them on your behalf and review your situation in greater detail. We're available via private message and would need your VIN, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward. I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused and hope to hear from you soon.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'd start with the ignition system.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I changed the plugs and it still acted funny so I changed the coil pack and that seemed to be the problem.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmmm. Thanks for following up with the fix!


----------

